# Calibrage écran



## saharadust (19 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je m'excuse à l'avance pour cette question qui paraitra simpliste aux yeux des avertis, mais je suis novice.. 

Je dispose d'un macbook, et l'on m'a récemment dit que mon écran était un peu jaune. Cela m'embête, car je me sers pas mal de cet ordi pour retoucher des photos, j'aimerais donc recalibrer mon écran. 

Pouvez-vous me conseiller un logiciel pour le faire, ou bien la manipulation idéale ? 

J'ai cherché sur google et suis tombée sur tout un tas de possibilités différentes.. 

Merci de votre aide,


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Celà ne se fait pas que par logiciel, il faut une sonde colorimétrique avec, comme l'i1 Display.


----------



## saharadust (22 Juin 2011)

Merci de votre réponse, 

Il n'y a aucun moyen de régler ou d'améliorer le calibrage sans cette sonde ? via les paramètres système par exemple ?


----------



## Dom54 (22 Juin 2011)

Tu peux aussi retoucher les réglages de ton écran avec le système d'étalonnage résident sur le Mac :
préférences système/moniteurs/couleur/étalonnage

et suivre la procédure.


MAis ça ne sera pas aussi précis qu'une sonde.


----------

